# 6 month old blowing coat?



## jlhorowitz36 (Sep 2, 2013)

Hi this is my first gsd and i noticed on Friday her coat looking patchy. It used to be almost solid black looking over her back (she's sable). I was wonderbg if this is what blowing the coat looks like in a sable puppy. I also noticed it after she was rough housing with some other dogs so didn't know if they somehow broke some of her top coat or what. Thanks!


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Hard to tell, but I don't think that looks normal. At least my sable never looked like that. Nor have any of my other dogs. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

looks just like my boy when he is blowing coat. He's not sable tho.


----------



## Bear L (Feb 9, 2012)

Is she spayed?


----------



## jlhorowitz36 (Sep 2, 2013)

Bear L said:


> Is she spayed?


 She is not spayed yet but scheduled for the 26th. I was told by her puppy class trainer that it was typical in a female who could be close to going into heat but I just wanted some more opinions. For some reason I didn't expect her to lose her top coat. Sort of looks the the hairs are broken off in places.


----------



## Bear L (Feb 9, 2012)

My female blows her coat profusely the month before her heat, she loses her hair all over quite extensively. As a puppy when she does it, her coat color did change. I don't remember it being patchy but I know she came out lighter. She was light, then real dark, then lighter, darker, etc... The picture you showed looks ok on computer. Do you see a lot of hair being shed around the house? 

How does the skin underneath look? 

If she's going into heat, not sure if that's a good time to get spayed. Maybe let her go through one round (if you can handle it) and take her in after that.


----------



## jlhorowitz36 (Sep 2, 2013)

Bear L said:


> My female blows her coat profusely the month before her heat, she loses her hair all over quite extensively. As a puppy when she does it, her coat color did change. I don't remember it being patchy but I know she came out lighter. She was light, then real dark, then lighter, darker, etc... The picture you showed looks ok on computer. Do you see a lot of hair being shed around the house?
> 
> How does the skin underneath look?
> 
> If she's going into heat, not sure if that's a good time to get spayed. Maybe let her go through one round (if you can handle it) and take her in after that.


 Her skin looks normal. She isn't showing any signs of heat otherwise so i probably will prefer to catch her before she goes into heat. It's like her under coat is coming through and top coat is shedding some. I did notice a lot more shedding about a week ago.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

When a pup that age starts losing guard hairs as well as undercoat, it's a pretty good sign that her first heat is coming in a few weeks. Hopefully she won't start her heat before her spay appointment, but if she does, it's best to reschedule the appointment for a month or so until she's out of it. During heat, there is a lot more blood flow to the area and it makes the surgery a little more difficult (and expensive), and more risk of complications. We used to spay in-heat dogs all the time with no problems, but it was always more swollen and bloody in there.


----------



## jlhorowitz36 (Sep 2, 2013)

Freestep said:


> When a pup that age starts losing guard hairs as well as undercoat, it's a pretty good sign that her first heat is coming in a few weeks. Hopefully she won't start her heat before her spay appointment, but if she does, it's best to reschedule the appointment for a month or so until she's out of it. During heat, there is a lot more blood flow to the area and it makes the surgery a little more difficult (and expensive), and more risk of complications. We used to spay in-heat dogs all the time with no problems, but it was always more swollen and bloody in there.


Thank you for your response! I actually am a vet tech at the hospital she will be spayed at. It will be an easy thing to reschedule her of she does go into heat  it is actually our policy to NOT do spays while in heat because of the higher risk and complications. We try to keep it gold standard and won't do it. Her appt is in a week and she's only barely 6 months so I'll have to wait and see how she is next week.


----------



## creaturesdad (Jun 12, 2019)

This is happening tomy 6 month old male after boarding him for two nights!? is this normal? Hes on orijen lbp and i think i found a flea on hi so the vet gave him trifexis..


----------

